# macromedia flash probleme



## melistik (30. Dezember 2003)

Mein Apache Webserver 2.0 läuft einwandfrei,
alle Webseiten werden normal angezeigt,
jedoch wenn ich eine Seite die ein Flash ist öffne, 
werden die Zeichen äöü falsch angezeigt und durch Horolyphen ersetzt.
Die Flash Seite an sich klappt, doch in den Texten von Flash nicht. 
Es tritt der besagte Fehler auf.
Woran kann dieses liegen ?
Ps. Normale Html Seiten können die Umlaute anzeigen !
mfg meli


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube das ist doch eher ein Flash Problem und nicht Webserverproblem ...

Sind die Schriften denn in die Flashdatei eingebunden? Das kann man so einstellen oder halt die Systemschriften des Besuchers nutzen lassen.

Ich schlage mal vor im Flash-Forum nachzufragen!


----------



## melistik (2. Januar 2004)

also ich habe nocheinmal genau nachgeschaut ....
Die Seiten mit der Schriftart sind auch nur normale html Seiten.
Könnte es aber an der Header liegen, denn die sieht wie folgt aus :

<html>

<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Language" content="en-us">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<meta name="GENERATOR" content="Microsoft FrontPage 4.0">
<meta name="ProgId" content="FrontPage.Editor.Document">
<title>Inhalt</title>
<script language="JavaScript">

<!-- Begin 
function Start (page) {
        OpenWin = this.open(page, "wingloss", "toolbar=no,menubar=no,location=no,scrollbars=yes,height=382,width=292,left=80,top=80,resizable=no");
}
// End -->

</script>

<base target="_self">
</head>

<body bgcolor="#E7E7E7" topmargin="1" leftmargin="1" background="../../images/bg.gif">

<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td bgcolor="#000000"><img border="0" src="../../images/transdot.gif"
    width="2" height="1"></td>
    <td bgcolor="#0086AD"><img border="0" src="../../images/transdot.gif" width="2" height="1"></td>
    <td bgcolor="#0086AD" valign="top">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="100%" bgcolor="#0086AD"><font color="#FFFFFF" face="Arial" size="2"><strong>Übersicht</strong></font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td colspan="4"><table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="90%">
      <tr>
        <td><font FACE="Arial" SIZE="2" COLOR="#000000">blablabla</font></td>
      </tr>
    </table>
      <p>&nbsp; </td>
  </tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>



Ps. Doch witzigerweise, wird es richtig angezeigt, wenn man die Seite nicht über
den Webserver laufen lässt ...


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2004)

Sind das irgendwelche besonderen Schriftarten? Also Schriftarten, die nicht standardmäßig auf allen Rechnern installiert sind.

tirolausserfern


----------



## melistik (3. Januar 2004)

also es liegt an der Header ich habe es ausprobiert ....
doch nun müsste ich bei über 2000 Seiten die Header ändern ;(
das ist mir zu viel ... kann man bei dem Webserver nicht irgendwie einschalten,
dass er immer nur die Deutsche Textkonvertierung nimmt ?
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Cisco Semesert mit allen Kapiteln was so ca 2000 Seiten sein könnten....
Bitte um Hilfe mfg meli


----------

